# [sloved]console resolution

## tinnny

When I use linux kernel 3.x,udev can help me find my best resolution.But after I turn to linux kernel 2.6.32 . udev can't change the resolution.I try to use vesa,it works better,but still can not support 1680x1050, and is solwer than linux 3.x that use udev.I want to know how udev make this,or i must use linux kernel 3.x? my laptop is thinkpad t60 .

thank youLast edited by tinnny on Sat Mar 31, 2012 4:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

We'll need more details. 

Udev, as far as I know, has nothing to do with the framebuffer resolution. It's set either by your framebuffer driver or kms. So, the first question is, what are you using to get a framebuffer in linux 3.x? Is it kms, uvesafb, vesafb, or some other fb driver?

----------

## dE_logics

This's cause the older kernel doesn't have KMS.

In the newer kernels, the FB driver is derived from the KMS DRI modules which also contains chip specific instructions.

----------

## tinnny

thank you ,i have an additional question,linux 2.6.x linux 3.x?I want to deep into linux world,books are base on 2.6.x,but there are mang new features in linux 3.x.

----------

## i92guboj

 *tinnny wrote:*   

> thank you ,i have an additional question,linux 2.6.x linux 3.x?I want to deep into linux world,books are base on 2.6.x,but there are mang new features in linux 3.x.

 

Those numbers are the kernel version. To tell the truth, 3.0 could also have been numbered as 2.8, or whatever else. There's not any radical difference between the latest 2.6 series and 3.0. It was just that the numbers grew too much and Mr. Linus Torvalds decided that it was the time for 3.x.

----------

## tinnny

thank you again

----------

